# ipad pour un prof dans sa salle



## snoopss (30 Mai 2013)

Bonjour

Je ne sais pas si certains ici sont profs et utilisent leur ipad en classe.

L'idée serait de pouvoir valider des compétences heu en classe directement depuis l'ipad. J'ai cherché un peu sur l'applestore mais bien sûr sans trouver l'application bien foutue pour cet usage spécifique.

Des adeptes?

Cordialement
Snoopss


----------



## Larme (30 Mai 2013)

Tu auras peut-être plus de chances dans ce topic.

Mais sinon, un simple Tableur devrait faire l'affaire, non ?


----------



## snoopss (31 Mai 2013)

Je n'aime pas les tableurs.

L'idée serait d'avoir une petite appli plus intuitive.
Je vois les choses comme ça :
- j'entre en début d'année la liste d'élèves par classe, ensuite tout se fait par "clic" sur un bouton. Pour une éval en classe, j'entre auparavant qulles compétences j'évalue, puis :
- clic sur la classe avec le nom de tous les élèves qui apparait et cliquable
- clic sur le nom d'un élève, la liste des compétences que je souhaite évaluer apparait avec un bouton oui/non
- possibilité de grouper des élèves pour des compétences de groupe (cerise sur le gâteau).

Voilà, si je savais programmer, je me lancerais, ça ne me semble pas compliqué à faire mais mais compétences en info sont bien maigres. Mais un ipad serait pratique avec le côté tactile et que je promène dans la classe pour évaluer les manips.


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Juin 2013)

Franchement, à part une base de donnée type Bento ou Hanbase, qui feront très bien le travail, je vois pas...


----------

